# seroius performance discount



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

hi guys on the TTOC web site under the list of member discounts a company called serious performance is listed as someone we can get discount from but no indication on how to apply for it.
Does anyone know how it works or if its still available!

cheers

Charles


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just give them a ring :wink:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah did that in the end, they DON'T do discount any more because they have reduced there prices by the discount ammount.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a shame indeed.

Thanks for posting that up tho, I'll make amendments on the club website to that effect.

Cheers.

Nick


----------

